# Need help figuring out whats wrong with my RB



## chrisx (Mar 11, 2009)

I left for a weekend and left my poranha behind with my girlfriend and my roomates and this happens! Some one please help mee!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

we will figure it out man don't worry I got the troops coming


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

go to the pet store and get some melafix..ask which one is good for cloudy eyes - not sure how many there are (types of melafix) add salt to the tank as well...table salt


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Look at the bottom lip as well is that a injury or sign of something as well never seen cloud eye look like this before?? I would do the same dose with melafix and salt the tank, If never done this before it is a well rounded tablespoon per 5 gallons. Make sure that you add it to a seperate container and dissolve completely before adding to your tank as salt granules will burn your fish. Mix it up until dissolved and slowly add to your tank perferably into a filter outtake stream. Raise your temp to 82 f as well.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

those are chimples


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

need_redz said:


> those are chimples


And those are???? Good ?????Bad??? sure don't look too healthy to me!!!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

edit: I believe that melafix helps cloudy eye ask the pet store

*also* what are your params ammonia, nitrite, nitrate...your fish could have got effected by high ammonia or high nitrate...medicine will help but it won't solve the problem - *post your params*

Put salt in your tank and raise the temp up a bit...

I'll check in tomorrow afternoon.



RedneckR0nin said:


> Look at the bottom lip as well is that a injury or sign of something as well never seen cloud eye look like this before?? I would do the same dose with melafix and salt the tank, If never done this before it is a well rounded tablespoon per 5 gallons. Make sure that you add it to a seperate container and dissolve completely before adding to your tank as salt granules will burn your fish. Mix it up until dissolved and slowly add to your tank perferably into a filter outtake stream. Raise your temp to 82 f as well.


also do a 40% water change - then add the salt and raise heat!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Know melafix helps cloud eye but that is the worse case of in my experience. Like redz said need your water params and conditions as is crucial to finding why it occurred. wish it was under better circumstances but welcome to P-Fury the place to be when you got a problem or question about your P's. You will find most are more than willing to help and the information stored here is second to no other. I wish you all the best and hope to see ya around and have nothing but confidence can get you healing and carrying on with your red. Best of luck and again








RnR


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck with the Rbp. He looks like he is in rough shape but these fish can kick back up like nothing even happen.

But everything mentioned above from RnR and redz is crucial. Try to get some info out of your G/f and Room mate also, Kinda strange you left a healthy fish for two days and come back to this....


----------



## chrisx (Mar 11, 2009)

So I just did an 80% water change, and my nitrate levels are still really high. nitrate at 100ppm nitrite at 1ppm, Ive salted, and tried both melafix and pimafix, lets hope it helps.


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)

salt the tank alittle and keep the lights very low and try the melafix............ everybody will be onboard too help!


----------



## chrisx (Mar 11, 2009)

He's already starting to act normal again, and it looks like he is healing up! Thanks for the help everybody!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Glad to hear congratz


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I wonder if your GF and roommates overfed him? Definitely could contribute to a large spike in nitrates over a short period of time.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 11, 2009)

now that you mentioned it, I know they were overfeeding him, and thats probably what caused all this


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

it looks like ammonia burn. you just gotta do some water changes and get some salt and a lil melafix. what size tank is he in?

also Prime will help lock up some nitrate and ammonia.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

the chimple wil lgo away on its own as long as the tank is big enough. Just do some decent sized water changed for the eye. I had somethign like that but not as bad and i got it to go away with just some water changes and salt


----------

